# JAFZA (Jebel Ali) Visa processing times



## MZB

Hi All,

I know similar questions have been asked on Dubai visa countless times by now....

However I would like to hear from expats who work in the JAFZA with the first hand experience of obtaining visa and their processing times.

I have been waiting only just over a week but what some idea so I can plan things!

thanks in advance


----------



## cobragb

Personally mine took a couple of weeks. Others in my company has only taken a few days. But one of my friends from Pakistan took three months.

I think it will depend on your PRO and their relationship with JAFZA.


----------



## MZB

Thanks

are you from the UK?

I'll wait till next week and chase the PRO if I haven't heard anything


----------



## samroo

cobragb is correct .if you are European or american it takes about two weeks max after medical if you are a 3rd worlder then 2 to 3 month is normal

go chase the HR everyday .


----------



## Isa123

I guess I can confirm this for the European part, mine took 9 or 10 days...


----------



## MZB

I've actually done the medical test here in the uk and sent the results to HR....

Did you do the same or get this done in Dubai


----------



## davecaltech

3 working days for me - after the medical test results became available 

Similar processing time for new hires in our company in June/July


----------



## MZB

Thanks all....


----------



## MZB

Well it's the 4th week since I submitted my info for the VISA and still haven't heard anything yet.

Is this normal?


----------



## dizzyizzy

MZB said:


> Well it's the 4th week since I submitted my info for the VISA and still haven't heard anything yet.
> 
> Is this normal?


I think that's a bit long. But then Ramadan just started and that reaaaaaaaaaaaaally slooooooooooows things down with them.

Follow up with your PRO, he should check what's the status of your application.


----------



## samroo

don't worry it has been six weeks for me till now with no residancy yet even a german colleugue of mines here took 5 weeks with him .

did you do your medical at least or not ?


----------



## MZB

A twist in my VISA application (or lack of...)

the HR rep I was dealing was off last week so I made a few calls to the office where I will be employed and found that no application for visa had even been submitted.

furthermore, they will still waiting on authorisation from senior management to progress - all this after I had been accepted the job.

I have asked for clarity on the situation and am yet to hear back from anyone


----------

